# Former WWE champ 'Batista' books pro MMA debut against Rashid Evans for Oct. 6 in Pro



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> _"Sorry haters!"
> _
> That was the short and sweet tweet from former World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) Champion Dave Bautista, known as "Batista" inside the squared circle, as he recently booked his mixed martial arts (MMA) debut for Oct. 6, 2012 in Providence, Rhode Island.
> 
> ...


*MMAMania*

:thumb02: Should be fun to watch. I hope to god he wins and books a fight with Bobby Lashley to squash the beef.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Read that as Rashad Evans.

Lost interest after I realised.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Who is rashid?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> Who is rashid?


An aspiring soon-to-be MMA fighter with a fortunate name? :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Jumped on this thinking "rashad evans". Although I'm kind of disappointed now, I was gonna drop like 5 grand on rashad to win at any odds


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

Blahtista. I'm interested to see how he does.


----------



## SilvaWho67 (Jul 13, 2012)

Didn't WWE guys learn they're lesson from Broc Lesnar?
I guess we'll have another sad mma career to look forward too.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Doesn't list if there is a weight class or weight limit. Wonder if he will make the cut to 265 or what.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

43? Wow, he's clearly just running out of money.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Purgetheweak said:


> 43? Wow, he's clearly just running out of money.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


Was going to point this out.

At his age, I have 0 interest in this.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rashid...hahahahahhahahahah! If there ever was a true bootleg name that would be it. He could seriously live off of the real Rashad's fame...

Batista owning a Jiu Jitsu gym...go figure!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looked up "Rashid Evans". If it is the right guy, he never fought professionally and was 1-2 as an amateur.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I cant wait for this. HW Pro Wrestlers going to MMA is just entertaining to me. Probably because they are buff as shit. Its just entertaining watching 6,6 290 pound beasts of pure muscle jumping in to the octagon and fighting for real. So awesome.... 

I want Brock and Batista to square of in Pro Wrestling and then to settle the grudge they fight in MMA for real! 

And it is!!

As a UFC CO MAIN EVENT!!!! With the HW champ at the time being the Main Event!!

And i dont give a sht about freak shows or whatever. I care about fights i want to see!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I need Lashley-Batista with all the smacktalk Batista has said.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea, like everyone i had to do a double take on that title :laugh:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SilvaWho67 said:


> Didn't WWE guys learn they're lesson from Broc Lesnar?
> I guess we'll have another sad mma career to look forward too.


Probably a poor example since he made millions in s very short time..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

locnott said:


> Probably a poor example since he made millions in s very short time..


Terrible example :laugh: Brock did really well considering he came into it late with no striking training. There are better examples of terrible attempts at MMA from "Pro" wrestlers.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hahaha, yes, terrible example. Came into the best fight Organisation in the world, Won the HW belt, made millions of dollars and then bowed out before he got 'too' exposed.

Really poor example.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Every single time I see this I still read Batista/Rashad Evans.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Batista doesnt have the wrestling that Lashley and Brock has in their pasts. He is pretty much going in as a big guy, who's pretty old, swinging punches. Still interesting as **** though. I hope he looks impressive as fuk because then down the line we can see Batista and Lashley. Brock smashes both though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Batista doesnt have the wrestling that Lashley and Brock has in their pasts. He is pretty much going in as a big guy, who's pretty old, swinging punches. Still interesting as **** though. I hope he looks impressive as fuk because then down the line we can see Batista and Lashley. Brock smashes both though.


Apparently his rolling with some of the Gracies if i remember correctly. 

Had some choice words for Lashley in the past as well, saying how his striking is shit etc. while he himself hadn't done anything at all. I really hope they sign this fight and Lashley smashes him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SilvaWho67 said:


> Didn't WWE guys learn they're lesson from Broc Lesnar?
> I guess we'll have another sad mma career to look forward too.


I guess they didn't or they'd all become mixed martial artists and win a championship.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I dont even know who Bautista is. Not interested at all in some old dude i never hears of fighting for a paycheck.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Dude was a bad pro wrestler, and now wants to fight? 

if he wants to do it because he really wants to fight, the fine... follow your dreams. But I don't expect him to be good.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I dont even know who Bautista is. Not interested at all in some old dude i never hears of fighting for a paycheck.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


If he'd want to go after a paycheck, he'd go back to the WWE to make millions. I'm guessing he just wants to try out the competitive side and MMA, absolutely no harm in that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I doubt he'll be good aswell, but if he is decent it'll def be interesting. He's cut A LOT of weight I believe since dropping off the steroids. He was planning to fight in Strikeforce so he's been getting in shape for a while. I doubt him training with the gracies is relevent because at 40 years old, you will be able to do shit or not. If he can strike and wrestle, I think he'll do alright but since he has very little amatuer wrestling and is probably still a big guy (which usually means slow striking and bad endurance), he'll probably be shit.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Apparently his rolling with some of the Gracies if i remember correctly.
> 
> Had some choice words for Lashley in the past as well, saying how his striking is shit etc. while he himself hadn't done anything at all. I really hope they sign this fight and Lashley smashes him.


Batista was on MMA UNCENSORED LIVE recently and mentioned Lashley. He said he would still be interested in that and that the fans would also. He also mentioned that they were good friends in the WWE.


Batista said he is doing this because he wants to experience it. He isnt planning to go for a world title or anything.

He also said he got dropped in training the other day. Said it was the first time that his legs gave up underneath him.

Batista - 


> “It’s going great. I got dropped for the first time, last week. It was *Stephan Bonnar.* He hit me right in the head. My legs went numb and I dropped. I just got up and continued the round. It’s just one of those things. I love it.”


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> If he'd want to go after a paycheck, he'd go back to the WWE to make millions. I'm guessing he just wants to try out the competitive side and MMA, absolutely no harm in that.


Yeah I doubt he was having money issues in the WWE.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah I doubt he was having money issues in the WWE.


nah, he was always booked in the upper card for the last 4-5 years of his wrestling career.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Batista was on MMA UNCENSORED LIVE recently and mentioned Lashley. He said he would still be interested in that and that the fans would also. He also mentioned that they were good friends in the WWE.
> 
> 
> Batista said he is doing this because he wants to experience it. He isnt planning to go for a world title or anything.
> ...


Actually makes me kind of like the guy. I love to see someone completley honest about things. Like when they asked I think Griffin (or Bonnar) if he liked getting hit and he replied "Fuk no, that shit hurts". Lying or whatever doesnt make you fight any better. Just because Batista (fuk the real spelling) said that he got dropped, doesnt change the outcome of the fight against Rashid "Jones Jones" Evans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be an interesting match because of all that they showed him doing on MMA Unscensored.


----------

